# Cpt 20610 - I am wondering how to code



## SIMCPC4U (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm wondering how to code for two knee joint injections of triamcinolone & lidocaine (40mg) on either side of the same knee (right). Can this be considered “bilateral”? Would I code for two injections?


----------



## Walker22 (Feb 11, 2010)

No, this would not be considered bilateral. You should code 20610x1. The actual number of injections into the same knee don't matter. If you did an injection into both the R and the L knee, then you could code bilat.


----------



## DJZito (Feb 11, 2010)

I agree with the statement above.  This would not be considered bilateral.


----------



## skettyb (Feb 12, 2010)

Can I ask why it wouldn't be 2x 20610 on the right side if they were two separate injections with a full unit of meds in each one?  (not two injections with the same unit of meds)   Thank you.


----------



## Walker22 (Feb 12, 2010)

Because you are still only treating one knee...


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Feb 12, 2010)

I agree...20610 indicates that the code includes the performance of all of the procedures described in the *same major joint or bursa.*

There is a CPT Assistant on this for reference.


----------

